# Jig N Pig Guide in the Media!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

One of our members, JigNPig Guide, was recently featured in an article about fall jig fishing in Midwest Outdoors Ohio magazine. Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats JigNPig!!!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

That's awesome. He definitely deserves the recognition.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This was in the Ohio section of a recent issue of MidWest Outdoors magazine/newspaper.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> This was in the Ohio section of a recent issue of MidWest Outdoors magazine/newspaper.


Great article! I learned a few things.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Great job - I think I just need to break down and hire you to take me out to see how it's done.


----------

